# bands gone bad?



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

I Have been using my new slingshot (eagle of sniper g7, 4 tubes, 2 tubes per side) for only a few days but i already shot a few hundred shots with it.

for some reason it went mad today, every shot goes much to high.

i tried to search the reason checked my pouch hold and the frame hold and i don't know what changed.

I am shooting sideways ...

could a band (tube) one one side got weaker than the others throwing the shots to high?

I can not see cuts in the bands .

thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Try another band set . Video yourself shooting . Look at yourself in a mirror . Have a friend observe . Post video on the forum for others to review . It's easy to let form slip and not be aware of it . If we all had perfect form we would all be perfect shooters . There are no perfect shooters . We all miss for a one reason or another .


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

maybe you are bending (tweaking ) the pouch when you release it --just a thought ---


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

well the slingshot came with 3 sets of bands, one is much to hard to pull , i used one of the lighter ones which are still very hard to pull (it's 4 strands tube i think it's 2050)

anyways i changed to the other band , and the height of the shots wend significantly lower , but still too high (most shots where in a 2 inch diameter so i know they where quite accurate.

Even this new set of bands that came with the slingshot does not looked 100 OK, and it looks like some strand are longer some shorter and not all 4 in 100% equal to each other.

I ordered some bands from dankung.com 10m of 1745 and 5m of 2050

when they arrive i'll try to make a better band set.


----------

